# Time to blow the dust off the old number plate



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

I knew it made sense to hang onto it ;D

No prizes for guessing what its going on


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How many guesses do we get?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

150TTR....?

LOL

welcome back Phil - thats you AND G4VTT both posted again for the first time in ages within a day or so of each other.....


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

how weird .. could even be a twighlight zone moment - I haven't spoken to Gav for at least 10 years it seems (time goes slow round these parts) ;D

as to what the plate is it going on? its got afew more bhp than 150 and is definately not a diesel :-/

as many guesses as you like but shouldn't be that hard


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I guess the conservatory is paid for now! 

The wife's got enough shoes, 'though she'd never admit it. 

Time for another TT. 

V6?


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

lol, you lot have good memories 

nope its not a TT, diesel V6 or otherwise

keep guessing ... :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A4 Cab ?
Seat Cupra?

Give us a clue?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

4 wheels or 2?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

You're expecting Quads so I reckon it'll be a SEAT Alhambra people carrier with all the trimmings. ;D

Am I close?

Mitsubishi Evo?

VX220 Turbo?


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

expecting quads , ooh er bloody well hope not otherwise I'll be suing the surgeon, mistaken ID for sure ! Nah actually that reminds me I must make an appointment 

the evo would be closest I guess but its not an evo :-X
spot a subtle change ...


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Are you going Jap again?

PIPTT, but not a TT, hmmm.... TT - Toyota Tercel


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

its definatly a UK variant ... ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

STI UK300?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hi Phil ;D

Get another Olive TTC - still not many around!

However - does "P1" have anything to do with the next car??? :-/


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Hi Kev

Well spotted, yep pick it up a week on Saturday, should be fun ;D


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Just reading the thread again and was about to say and read KevST's reply. Bugger.

You seem to have been sucked into the abyss that is Scoobiedom.

At least you're getting closer to the TT, ish.

You do realise that PTT is the French post office so if you buy a yellow one, people will just think you are lost ;D


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

;D @ ag, afraid they only come in blue sir :

I've had 2 scoobs since I sold the TT ...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

good to see you back Phil....


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Hi Stu

You anywhere 'near' Eynsham?

Still visit friends where we used to live and might see you around ...

Cheers


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Phil...so does this mean that you're gonna stay around for a while now or is this just a fleeting visit ;D


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

I'll hang around until I'm asked to leave ;D


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

been reading the DVLA site, seems as though you can't have honycomb backgrounds anymore??? ???

not sure though whether that rules only applies to the new format plates (01 on)??

as usual can't get through to them to ask, lines busy, flippin useless ... 

any ideas?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

IIRC your spacing on the characters is "P1PTT" so the spacing is going to be illegal as well ;-)


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

LOL ;D although I agree it looked as if it wasn't - could be just the way it flowed together 

in fact my spacing 'was' correct - is it still ???

it has the plate manufacturer and a BS stamp on it

so is it ok or not do ya reckon ??


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Really??? hmm, OK - was sure it was same spacing as mine. Oh well.

I wouldn't worry about it. _If_ it's illegal and _if_ the Police pull you over just claim ignorance - you had it made up some time ago, didn't realise the law had changed - very sorry will get it sorted.


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

;D


----------

